# December Challenge: “So Say the Stars”



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 1, 2020)

This is a “regular” month, therefore, *entrants must post their own entries this month.

*Discussion regarding any entry, or any challenge related issues, may take place in either Bistro during any phase of the challenge. Kindly be mindful that secure entries are only discussed in the Secure Bistro to preserve the first rights of entrants.*

Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll once it is opened. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by Greyson is: *So Say the Stars

*You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board. *Please note that all entries* *are eligible to receive critique in the voting thread.* 

*The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's challenge entry is prohibited and will be immediately removed upon discovery. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.
*Entrants must post their own entries in this thread, or if you desire to protect first rights, please post your entry in the *secure thread*, and then post a link to it here in the public thread. *Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualifie**d*, so if you require assistance with the task, please PM *me*, and I will gladly help you.

If your entry contains strong language or mature content, *please include a disclaimer in your title.

*Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 
*
Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards’ Bistro for entries on the public board, and the Secure Bards’ Bistro for entries on the secure board.

Everyone may now use the "Like" function whenever they so choose.



This challenge will close on the 15th of December at 7pm EST.**



*


----------



## aj47 (Dec 2, 2020)

02 Dec 2020

see how I do it
subscribe to my email list
not your role model


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 4, 2020)

jam tomorrow


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 6, 2020)

A Dawning Universe


Each particle of light brings with it life.
a billion trillion bits of individual power 
plants energizing the empty void of space with
a purity of energy that fuels the stars.

A wave of effervescence washes over the 
cooling universe bathing in a sea of protons 
and radiation streams. The presence of this thing
called light fills and engulfs the cosmos with 
a subdued and self-contained luminescence.

Oh Light! Oh Bright!
with your gift of sight
we now see the stars this night
blinded by the dark no more
our souls restored--- leap, soar and roar 
from the brightness that we store
evermore! evermore!
will we be knock, knock, knocking at your door
for the Light in all its shades
only dims but never fades


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 6, 2020)

Visions

Stones aren’t very talkative, 
they just sit silently,
ignoring me
like 
we’ve been here 
before time
why would we tell you
things
we already know?

I listen to the whispering wind
blowing past graveyards,
railroads 
and
trees that wave
in the goodbye breeze
but I only hear silence
as if to say
we’re too busy for chit-chat.

On starry, clear 
nights like this I sit
on my back porch
don’t need a glass
to drink in the galactic wine
while the stars speak to me.

Aquarius bears an ancient
vintage
pours the finest dark Cabernet
tells tales
of crystal spires,
ancient civilizations
dead and gone.

The big dipper holds
enough merlot
to quench the thirst
of the heroes
in its stories of battles 
won and lost.

Pisces swims 
the vast galactic
ocean
telling tales of pirates,
star-ships
under full sail,
giant leviathans
that lurk
in the deep black
nowhere.

A particular one
on Orion’s belt
keeps winking
at me.

It tells me secrets
things man
was not meant to know.

I’ll never tell.

One day I plan to hitch
a ride on Haley’s comet
saddle it, streak
across the sky like Pegasus.




.


----------



## petergrimes (Dec 6, 2020)

*nocturne*

nocturne


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 10, 2020)

*Wisdom Of The Stars*

*Wisdom Of The Stars*

It'll all work out if you follow your dreams,
so eat, pray, love and buy the cream.

Align your chakras and focus your will;
so sayeth Steve Harvey and Dr. Phil.

Oh Oprah!  Great saint and guide to truth:
I have heard your message and bought the goop!

Now I know these were just lies fed to me,
so I will follow Tom Cruise and Scientology.


----------



## apple (Dec 12, 2020)

*Jubilation*

Sky open and black
little stars scatter and play
as Bright Mother calls
“be still children, and follow me.”
From the floor of earth
we hear her voice
through whispers of celestial wings

Devine, oh love, we sing.

We run toward, we laugh, 
stomping the earth in dance
that thunders echoes like tribal drums. 
Oh  perfect joy, we sing.

Can it be?

Earth opens her darkness
 her palms offer old bones and pain,
Hollow eyes see again 
and sparkle their long awaited gift. 
Full of breath, exultation soars.

Oh blessed night, He has come.

Bright mother hovers, 
shimmers in gentle light
We behold the baby boy, and wonder
how those  tiny arms can
gather and hold so much, 
and how great must his heart grow
to love us all.

He cries and we hear His sweet, sweet voice.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 12, 2020)

​ ​ *Written** in the Stars*​  

 _It was always bound to happen really._
The lilt of her Welshness laces up  
the inevitability of her words.
_It was in his stars the day he was born._
 
Her compliant companion nods,
a confirmatory swirl of grey.
Slowly swaying forward together
to the welcoming warmth of the bus.

_That incident with the budgie last year_
_was the __peculiar thing__,_ she sighs.
_Utterly strange but not unexpected._
 _I knew back then this was on the cards._

The folding door sweeps open with a hiss
 and, anxious not to miss a word,
I press near, hoping to hear more clearly
the answer to this intriguing case.
 
_T__he episode at the last Tafwyl Fair _ 
 _was the strangest thing I suppose,_
_especially at that time of day.   _ 
 Her voice rode richly over the words.

She is on the steps and inside the bus.
The story drifts back through the open door...
 _He bears the scar of the time of his birth._
_Impossible to dodge the fate of the stars..._
 
The door envelopes the continuing tale
within the bright warmth of the bus,
 while I am left cold in the dwindling queue,           
under the silent sparkling sky.​


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 15, 2020)

[FONT=&Verdana]

The stars sing tonight
Of wishes gleaming bright, 
Of visions and hopes and dreams.
Of rays and beams
That light the dark 
With their spark -
They flicker - then light the sky - 
A mighty cloud :
They float and rise;
A glorious treat 
To the eyes. 
This is what the stars sing tonight. 
[/FONT]
The stars tell a tale
Of a gentle breezy gale.
Of freedom and fantasies. 
Of infinite galaxies:
Their shimmering light - 
A wondrous sight. 
A beacon - that shines with hope. 
A joyous heart
At an endless sea, 
An anchoring faith
Of firm belief. 
This is what the stars hum tonight. 


And the stars, they whisper -
They speak of a flicker -
The birth of a scornful glare
That led to seeds of despair - 
Of visions that flew, 
And wishes that grew 
Afraid - and out of reach. 
A thundering fear, 
A tragic defeat, 
A docile heart, 
A slow retreat. 
This is why the stars sigh tonight. 


The stars cry tonight
For a bird's crushed wings, 
And a unicorn's lost magic - 
The anguish it brings. 

The stars, they mourn 
For all that could be, 
For all the winged dormant 
Opportunities. 

The stars, they weep
As all the mighty visions 
now become... 
timid sheep. 


The stars watch the rainbow 
Lose the colour red :
A beginning of a darkness 
As dreams slowly become dead.


----------



## Greyson (Dec 15, 2020)

insignificant


----------



## Terra (Dec 15, 2020)

Night Skies

Is it even possible to put into words?
The trillion lights of the night skies
With wishes and dreams
Dangling on the moon's cusp
Suspended in God's perfection

A breeze from the north
Freshens my cheeks
While the winter stillness
Blankets me in snowy silence
Cooling the fire within

Searching the reaches
Of the Universe
I wish upon a star
Asking to be shown the secrets
Of what love can be

Distant lights remind me
I am not alone
But for this moment
I am
It is for me to embrace

Dancing in the moonlight
The shadow of a glorious bird
Spreads her wings
And sings to me
The songs of my soul

Taking flight, I settle
Into her feathers
As she follows the map
Of life's adventures
Written in the stars

With God's pen
And plan before us
We soar into the depths
Of the galaxy
Seeking truth of my wish

Far below, the valley of constellations
Twinkle as life continues
Behind closed doors
I smile and wave
To my eternal love waiting

My bird of freedom
Brings me gently back
To what is and what will be
Then soars off
Skipping from star to star

I look up from the valley
Trusting she will continue
To light the way
With a trail of glitter
Between diamonds

I spin with childlike wonder
Tucking a falling star
Away for later
Because everything starts
With a wish and a dream


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 16, 2020)

*
Stars by TuesdayEve*


----------



## Llyralen (Dec 23, 2020)

A Night Walk Turned Into a Loose Sonnet 

Hey Dark! Under an arch of dripping pines
familiar as an extended returned lost arm
Cover me, comfort me 'til no star shines
Swallow me! Work Dark's darkest charm!"
Dissolve us, not just me, blend us all!
Our weak eyes once took direction from stars
to calculate winding paths on a spinning ball
For millennia the star's gaze wasn't ours
Not at all.  Something brighter fills their sight
I'm sure than one confused human heart
mislabeling ancient disinterested light
as certainty. My Mother Earth floats in Dark
It's enough for her and then I to feel whole
and darkness for sure is the surest goal


Edit:
I'm new here.  Is there something other than post this that I'm supposed to do to enter the contest?  Or just wait a bit? 
And @Chesters Daughter , why the secure thread?   Have things happened to people's content?   It looks like I don't even know how to properly tag someone.... derrr.    Hope it works out.  I like this poem I've worked on and I am grateful for the inspiration.   Glad to be here!  Thank you.  =)

Oh dang... I just saw the 10 minute edit.   lol


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 25, 2020)

Llyralen said:


> Edit:
> I'm new here.  Is there something other than post this that I'm supposed to do to enter the contest?  Or just wait a bit?
> And @Chesters Daughter , why the secure thread?   Have things happened to people's content?   It looks like I don't even know how to properly tag someone.... derrr.    Hope it works out.  I like this poem I've worked on and I am grateful for the inspiration.   Glad to be here!  Thank you.  =)
> 
> Oh dang... I just saw the 10 minute edit.   lol



Thank you for your poem.  There's actually another issue too - the deadline for entries was on the 15th December.  This is the same most months - a deadline on 15th/16th of the month.
Watch out for the January prompt being posted on or very soon after the 1st of the month.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 27, 2020)

Wow, Lisa gets a trifecta of blunders, bitch always gotta go big, lol. The first time I neglect to lock the thread. Lord help me.

Thanks so much, Phil, I adore you to bits.


----------

